# Not sure what path to take



## mjs6643 (Oct 17, 2010)

I've had Persephone for a little over a month and she's getting settled in pretty well. If I leave the cage door open she'll perch on top of it to get a better view of what I'm doing and sometimes bow her head and let me nuzzle her but she hates fingers. She'll eat millet spray if I'm holding it but won't step onto my palm to get it. If she's out she won't step up willingly, but will do it if I push my finger against her stomach (like all birds) and will sometimes chill on me but she'll usually just yell at me to put her back. 

The store I bought him from said that the breeder handfed her but she was in the aviary for a long enough period of time that she lost some of that training. I'm just not sure which path to take in training her because she's all over the place in terms of what she's comfortable with.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I took lucky in hallway for half an hour and sat on the floor with her, she was calling for budgies and i told her what are they going to do as they are more scared of you. I kept doing that every day but they say do it in morning where they are more alert, yea right, best to do it is before they go to bed as they cant be bothered to do anything which is how i feel so close to lucky, so if i need a cuddle i wait till after 5pm.
Budgies on the other hand if i go any near them they try and run a marathon lol or scream murder its aaaaagggggg aaaaggggggg so iv started to reply back aaaaaaaaggggggggggg and they look at each other and shut up, but i think night time i get better response from them


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> bow her head and let me nuzzle her but she hates fingers.


I've had birds like that and I used a sneaky technique on them. During the nuzzling I'd sneak a finger in on them when they weren't looking. They'd get mad when they finally noticed the finger, but eventually they realized that finger scritches were nice too.

Keep working on getting her to trust your hands when they're right there in plain sight. She is making progress but may have had some bad experiences with hands in the past, so it might take longer to overcome this.


----------



## mjs6643 (Oct 17, 2010)

It's funny you should mention that. One of my friends forgets that pets are not toys and basically grabbed her the first week I had her.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

tielfan said:


> I've had birds like that and I used a sneaky technique on them. During the nuzzling I'd sneak a finger in on them when they weren't looking. They'd get mad when they finally noticed the finger, but eventually they realized that finger scritches were nice too.
> 
> Keep working on getting her to trust your hands when they're right there in plain sight. She is making progress but may have had some bad experiences with hands in the past, so it might take longer to overcome this.


I agree


----------

